# West / South Scotland GM Championship



## virtuocity (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi folks,

I don't want to detract from Patrick's event but for those who aren't able to travel as far as Nairn next April or for those wanting to take part in 2 regional qualifiers, I'd be happy to arrange a wee meet.

Again, as to not step on any toes, I'd propose to hold this in the middle of March (was thinking Saturday 14th or Sunday 15th).

There's two ways of going:

1.  Dundonald links / West Kilbride / similar

Looking at around Â£50-Â£70 a pop which includes a round, coffee and roll.  I have never played these courses and don't know about their winter restrictions so any advice would be great.

OR

2.  Playsport links (East Kilbride)

This is a cheapo option (my home course) and is guaranteed to be on full greens and tees.  I'd imagine I would be able to get a roll with a coffee, followed by 18 holes, with a burger/chips/beer afterwards for Â£20.

The first option may appeal to those interested in playing a different high-tariff course whilst the second would suit everyone's budget, leaving enough in the bank for a trip to Nairn a few weeks later.  

The format will be up to D4S and the prices don't include the competition entry fee.  If you've any questions about the competition, revert to him.

Who is interested?  Any preferred option?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2014)

West Kilbride gets my vote and Willie Ps , buy we're  really easy as you know.
You might even get a couple of lapsed forum members from that area to come along for a game, or hopefully some new blood, if its the twilight deal you're after. . :lol:


----------



## MC72 (Nov 15, 2014)

Glasgow gailes (open qualifier) rates are Â£45/round up to the end of April, Â£140 for a fourball. Depending on numbers it may be worth enquiring about some discount or a deal for a group that's associated with golf monthly forum.



virtuocity said:



			Hi folks,

I don't want to detract from Patrick's event but for those who aren't able to travel as far as Nairn next April or for those wanting to take part in 2 regional qualifiers, I'd be happy to arrange a wee meet.

Again, as to not step on any toes, I'd propose to hold this in the middle of March (was thinking Saturday 14th or Sunday 15th).

There's two ways of going:

1.  Dundonald links / West Kilbride / similar

Looking at around Â£50-Â£70 a pop which includes a round, coffee and roll.  I have never played these courses and don't know about their winter restrictions so any advice would be great.

OR

2.  Playsport links (East Kilbride)

This is a cheapo option (my home course) and is guaranteed to be on full greens and tees.  I'd imagine I would be able to get a roll with a coffee, followed by 18 holes, with a burger/chips/beer afterwards for Â£20.

The first option may appeal to those interested in playing a different high-tariff course whilst the second would suit everyone's budget, leaving enough in the bank for a trip to Nairn a few weeks later.  

The format will be up to D4S and the prices don't include the competition entry fee.  If you've any questions about the competition, revert to him.

Who is interested?  Any preferred option?  Any other suggestions?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 15, 2014)

MC72 said:



			Glasgow gailes (open qualifier) rates are Â£45/round up to the end of April, Â£140 for a fourball. Depending on numbers it may be worth enquiring about some discount or a deal for a group that's associated with golf monthly forum.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see that?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2014)

MC72 said:



			Glasgow gailes (open qualifier) rates are Â£45/round up to the end of April, Â£140 for a fourball. Depending on numbers it may be worth enquiring about some discount or a deal for a group that's associated with golf monthly forum.
		
Click to expand...

Wester Gailes quoted Â£90 per head for Sunday 29th of March  . We are open to all suggestion re venues and dates. As long as we don't upset Patrick.:lol:


----------



## MC72 (Nov 15, 2014)

Google glasgow gailes and check green fees and offers on their website.

In terms of somewhere to play in Scotland it might not suit everyone but it'll definitely be in good condition and is a good test of golf. Need to be straight off the tee though, as the gorse won't give balls back easily!

QUOTE=virtuocity;1179483]Where did you see that?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm most likely interested in this one as well as the Nairn one.

Of course, it will depend on final dates and confirmation of rules regarding playing in more than one qualifier.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2014)

Count me in.

Would prefer Dundonald, West Kilbride or similar.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Count me in.

Would prefer Dundonald, West Kilbride or similar.
		
Click to expand...

 No probs, or discounts here either Champ.:thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Wester Gailes quoted Â£90 per head for Sunday 29th of March  . We are open to all suggestion re venues and dates. As long as we don't upset Patrick.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Western Gailes do a Â£200 4 ball for all residents of G, KA, PA, ML postcodes.

Dundonald, Glasgow or Western Gailes would get my vote of those mentioned. As good as West Kilbride is, it's not on the same page as these 3.

Worth also considering Barassie.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2014)

MC72 said:



			Google glasgow gailes and check green fees and offers on their website.

In terms of somewhere to play in Scotland it might not suit everyone but it'll definitely be in good condition and is a good test of golf. Need to be straight off the tee though, as the gorse won't give balls back easily!
		
Click to expand...

Its a very good course, tough as old boots if having a bad day off the tee.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometime in March would be ideal guys as I'm hoping to stage the final in April. Also, if anyone is still in contact with the guys who left the forum, pass on a message that they would be very welcome to play in this as far as I'm concerned :thup:

I'm jealous......I miss the Ayrshire links


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 16, 2014)

This is much easier for me than Nairn, though I might see if I can get a pass to play in both...

I'll play anywhere that's good. Glasgow and Western Gailes are on my bucket list, so happy with either.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sometime in March would be ideal guys as I'm hoping to stage the final in April. Also, if anyone is still in contact with the guys who left the forum, pass on a message that they would be very welcome to play in this as far as I'm concerned :thup:

I'm jealous......I miss the Ayrshire links  

Click to expand...

I'll pass the word, I hear from them regularly, and they haven't left they just ain't posting much here or anywhere TBH


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Val said:



			Western Gailes do a Â£200 4 ball for all residents of G, KA, PA, ML postcodes.

Dundonald, Glasgow or Western Gailes would get my vote of those mentioned. As good as West Kilbride is, it's not on the same page as these 3.

Worth also considering Barassie.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Val, when I enquired the price quoted was Â£90. If you can help in any way in getting a cheaper price and better venue ,that would be terrific the more heads the better.:thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Hi Val, when I enquired the price quoted was Â£90. If you can help in any way in getting a cheaper price and better venue ,that would be terrific the more heads the better.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Happy to help but don't want to overstep the mark, if you and Dave are fine for me to do it I'll do it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Val said:



			Happy to help but don't want to overstep the mark, if you and Dave are fine for me to do it I'll do it.
		
Click to expand...

No problem here  .  but better speak to VIrtuocity Dave the organ grinder  , give him a PM but I'm sure he will be delighted with your offer.:thup:


----------



## JohnF (Nov 16, 2014)

You should be able to get Dundonald for Â£40pp that's what we got it for on the 29th Sept.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2014)

JohnF said:



			You should be able to get Dundonald for Â£40pp that's what we got it for on the 29th Sept.
		
Click to expand...

Â£50 a head at the weekend


----------



## IanG (Nov 16, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			This is much easier for me than Nairn, though I might see if I can get a pass to play in both...

I'll play anywhere that's good. Glasgow and Western Gailes are on my bucket list, so happy with either.
		
Click to expand...

This is true for me too - I'm thinking of making a weekend trip for Nairn, playing somewhere else too , but would  try to come west for another meet if it was somewhere good. 

I have a Mum with a PA post code and a Greenock accent if that helps !


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2014)

IanG said:



			This is true for me too - I'm thinking of making a weekend trip for Nairn, playing somewhere else too , but would  try to come west for another meet if it was somewhere good. 

I have a Mum with a PA post code and a Greenock accent if that helps !
		
Click to expand...

Ian I plan to do the Nairn trip stay overnight and then Spey Valley or Boat of Garten on the way back down if any interest?


----------



## MC72 (Nov 17, 2014)

Val said:



			Â£50 a head at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Â£100 for a 4-ball at barassie nov-mar, Saturdays excluded. Winter rates showing as Â£30/round weekdays and Â£40/round weekends. Played Barassie a couple of years ago and got a nice summers day for it so the course was enjoyable and playable in the sense that it wasn't quite as penal as the other links courses.


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

MC72 said:



			Â£100 for a 4-ball at barassie nov-mar, Saturdays excluded. Winter rates showing as Â£30/round weekdays and Â£40/round weekends. Played Barassie a couple of years ago and got a nice summers day for it so the course was enjoyable and playable in the sense that it wasn't quite as penal as the other links courses.
		
Click to expand...

Barassie is good, not as good as Dunfonald or the Gailes but it's good enough. Probably falls somewhere between Bogside and Dundonald


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 17, 2014)

Val, if you want to take over then that works for me.  I have a KA postcode if that helps!!

Both Gailes or Dundonald sound good to me, but I'd play anywhere.

Cheers.


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok, let me work on a few options over the coming days

Can I have some potential numbers for weekend of 28th/29th March please to at least give course's as much time to recover from winter and get as cheap a deal as possible.

It will be an ayrshire links for definite.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 17, 2014)

Me


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Val said:



			Ok, let me work on a few options over the coming days

Can I have some potential numbers for weekend of 28th/29th March please to at least give course's as much time to recover from winter and get as cheap a deal as possible.

It will be an ayrshire links for definite.[/QUOT

add names


williamalex1

williep
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanG (Nov 17, 2014)

28th/29th March looks good for me at the moment, but still a bit too early to 100% commit. Given the choice I'd prefer to play the Sunday rather than the Saturday, but both are possible right now. One of the Gailes or Dundonald seems like a good choice.


----------



## IanG (Nov 17, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Ian I plan to do the Nairn trip stay overnight and then Spey Valley or Boat of Garten on the way back down if any interest?
		
Click to expand...

Greg, Yep something vaguely like that is what is in my mind. Let's see how the dates pan out. 

cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:





Val said:



			Ok, let me work on a few options over the coming days

Can I have some potential numbers for weekend of 28th/29th March please to at least give course's as much time to recover from winter and get as cheap a deal as possible.

It will be an ayrshire links for definite.[/QUOT

add names


williamalex1 G71

williep          ML   

virtuocity      KA
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## ger147 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 17, 2014)

Got an email back from Dundonald btw.

In March they will do bacon roll, tea/coffee and a round for Â£50.

That's based on 12 people though.


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Got an email back from Dundonald btw.

In March they will do bacon roll, tea/coffee and a round for Â£50.

That's based on 12 people though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 17, 2014)

....and they said that they will have full tees and greens on over the winter.


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 17, 2014)

Those dates should be ok. Sunday is better than Saturday for me but I'm pretty relaxed about it.

Can't confirm 100% at this stage but definitely interested.


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll happily head to the coast for a game.  Postcode is ML.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 17, 2014)

Pretty sure I can do those dates so count me in.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:





Val said:



			Ok, let me work on a few options over the coming days

Can I have some potential numbers for weekend of 28th/29th March please to at least give course's as much time to recover from winter and get as cheap a deal as possible.

It will be an ayrshire links for definite.[/QUOT

add names


williamalex1 G71

williep  ML
		
Click to expand...

Virtuocity  - KA

ger147- G6

McBroon -Fife

Lobthewedge  ml

Jimaroid - Fife
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanG (Nov 17, 2014)

Tidies it up a bit - hope I got it all right, 

Virtuocity  - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML


----------



## ger147 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm G67


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML


----------



## MC72 (Nov 17, 2014)

Val said:



			Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
		
Click to expand...

MC72


----------



## MC72 (Nov 17, 2014)

Val said:



			Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
		
Click to expand...

MC72 - would like to be counted in, flexible for Saturday or Sunday.

please bear in mind that I believe/think that Dundonald want paid up front and then there's no means of cancellation, that was the feedback I got from the guy who organised the outing I attended there last November. Sounded like there was very little flexibility.


----------



## Grumps (Nov 17, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Ian I plan to do the Nairn trip stay overnight and then Spey Valley or Boat of Garten on the way back down if any interest?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on date but I'd be up for that


----------



## Grumps (Nov 17, 2014)

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
Grumps - fife


----------



## ger147 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm G67, not G6 - just in case it makes a difference!!


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

MC72 said:



			MC72 - would like to be counted in, flexible for Saturday or Sunday.

please bear in mind that I believe/think that Dundonald want paid up front and then there's no means of cancellation, that was the feedback I got from the guy who organised the outing I attended there last November. Sounded like there was very little flexibility.
		
Click to expand...

Im on it, if the best deal is pay up front or deposit then thats what it will be unfortunately.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2014)

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
Grumps - fife
FairwayDodger - EH (but my mum is PA)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Ian I plan to do the Nairn trip stay overnight and then Spey Valley or Boat of Garten on the way back down if any interest?
		
Click to expand...




IanG said:



			Greg, Yep something vaguely like that is what is in my mind. Let's see how the dates pan out. 

cheers
		
Click to expand...




Grumps said:



			Depends on date but I'd be up for that
		
Click to expand...

Chaps, dates permitting, something like this sounds good to me too - make the most of the trip up north!


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in the Borders, rather than Fife - EH postcode. Might be able to wangle a West coast postcode courtesy of my aunt...


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I'm in the Borders, rather than Fife - EH postcode. Might be able to wangle a West coast postcode courtesy of my aunt...
		
Click to expand...

No problem, it's not an issue just need the numbers to hand.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 17, 2014)

Val said:



			No problem, it's not an issue just need the numbers to hand.
		
Click to expand...

I'm tuning in Big Val but it depends (in order) when, couldn't care where and if it's worth going it's worth paying  :thup:

Oh and I'm EH but FairwayDodger is my sister and my mum lives in PA


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm tuning in Big Val but it depends (in order) when, couldn't care where and if it's worth going it's worth paying  :thup:

Oh and I'm EH but FairwayDodger is my sister and my mum lives in PA  

Click to expand...

No probs Stevie, should have all confirmed this week


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

depending where it is i might be interested, I'll travel anywhere once.... unlike some of the rest of you

Not Machrihanish though, its overrated


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			depending where it is i might be interested, I'll travel anywhere once.... unlike some of the rest of you

Not Machrihanish though, its overrated

Click to expand...

If the date fits I'll be at Nairn if that's aimed at me big yin


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

Val said:



			If the date fits I'll be at Nairn if that's aimed at me big yin
		
Click to expand...

no some silly old bugger that's scared of bunkers......:ears:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			no some silly old bugger that's scared of bunkers......:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 I can see i'm going to have to whip your bottom again young man ,  not in a Jimmy Savile way of course .:rofl:


BTW , looking forward to seeing you again.:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I can see i'm going to have to whip your bottom again young man ,  not in a Jimmy Savile way of course .:rofl:


BTW , looking forward to seeing you again.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I worry about you sometimes:mmm:


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm up for this, first forum outing :fore:

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
Grumps - fife
FairwayDodger - EH (but my mum is PA)
davidg2010uk - PA


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 17, 2014)

Val I'm up for this if it's the Sunday, our 1st qualifier is on the Saturday. Not bother which course they're all good.


----------



## MC72 (Nov 17, 2014)

HDID Kenny said:



			Val I'm up for this if it's the Sunday, our 1st qualifier is on the Saturday. Not bother which course they're all good.
		
Click to expand...

Update to the list, with me included as per earlier post.

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
MC72
Grumps - fife
FairwayDodger - EH (but my mum is PA)
davidg2010uk - PA


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

HDID Kenny said:



			Val I'm up for this if it's the Sunday, our 1st qualifier is on the Saturday. Not bother which course they're all good.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Kenny


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2014)

davidg2010uk said:



			I'm up for this, first forum outing :fore:

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
Grumps - fife
FairwayDodger - EH (but my mum is PA)
davidg2010uk - PA

Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I worry about you sometimes:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

And so you should xxx.


----------



## Jungle (Nov 17, 2014)

Just posted on the Nairn thread.

Will also be happy to head west for this.


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2014)

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
MC72
Grumps - fife
FairwayDodger - EH (but my mum is PA)
Hickory Hacker - EH (Provisional)
davidg2010uk - PA
HDID Kenny - FK
Jungle - Fife
patricks148 - miles away (provisional)


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2014)

Val said:



			Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
MC72
Grumps - fife
FairwayDodger - EH (but my mum is PA)
Hickory Hacker - EH (Provisional)
davidg2010uk - PA
HDID Kenny - FK
Jungle - Fife
patricks148 - miles away (provisional)
		
Click to expand...

It called IV not "miles away" you numpty


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			It called IV not "miles away" you numpty

Click to expand...

I know what its called and i know where it is, it's miles away.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2014)

Val said:



			I know what its called and i know where it is, it's miles away.
		
Click to expand...

Anyway whats with the postcodes?


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2014)

I think because WG have a special for postcoded areas then they got stuck on. 

Chances are it won't overly matter anyway.


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2014)

Virtuocity - KA
ger147- G6
McBroon - Fife
Lobthewedge - ML
Jimaroid - Fife
IanG - East Lothian
williamalex1 G71
williep ML
Val - ML
MC72
Grumps - fife
FairwayDodger - EH (but my mum is PA)
Hickory Hacker - EH (Provisional)
davidg2010uk - PA
HDID Kenny - FK
Jungle - Fife
patricks148 - miles away (provisional)
Wishaw Hacker


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in if welcome (Gibraltar v Scotland 29th March so International break and weekend off from photographing the SPFL) but sadly can only supply a DD postcode.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok people, I have a date, time and venue. I shall post full details once I get onto a computer of some sort tonight but suffice to say it's Sunday 29th March early PM and on the West Coast and for a bargain.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 19, 2014)

Val said:



			Ok people, I have a date, time and venue. I shall post full details once I get onto a computer of some sort tonight but suffice to say it's Sunday 29th March early PM and on the West Coast and for a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Ah... intriguing! Consider my breath bated! :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Val said:



			Ok people, I have a date, time and venue. I shall post full details once I get onto a computer of some sort tonight but suffice to say it's Sunday 29th March early PM and on the West Coast and for a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## IanG (Nov 19, 2014)

Val;1182191Sunday 29th March early PM and on the West Coast and for a bargain.[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Sounds just the job. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ger147 (Nov 19, 2014)

Val said:



			Ok people, I have a date, time and venue. I shall post full details once I get onto a computer of some sort tonight but suffice to say it's Sunday 29th March early PM and on the West Coast and for a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Is there an extra charge for a decent weather guarantee?


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh the suspense.

Is the Donald looking for an eclectic group of amateurs to try out his new par3 and halfway house at Turnberry?


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 19, 2014)

Happy to confirm that Royal Troon has been booked for Â£15 each.  

Look forward to Val's big announcement.


----------



## IanG (Nov 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Happy to confirm that Royal Troon has been booked for Â£15 each.  

Look forward to Val's big announcement.
		
Click to expand...

Was hoping for Preswick Old myself but I suppose Royal Troon will do.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

Can I ask the first mod to read this please lock the thread. Ta


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Val said:



			Can I ask the first mod to read this please lock the thread. Ta
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2014)

williamalex1 said:





Click to expand...

Im going to create a fresh one


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Val said:



			Im going to create a fresh one 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------

